# Changes to the abortion law have been shelved



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Following extensive protests from womens' rights movements across Spain and beyond, the PP's controversial abortion law reform bill has been parked.

La ley del aborto no verá la luz | España | EL MUNDO


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Very good news - they would have meant a huge step backwards to the bad old days.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Abortion*



Lynn R said:


> Very good news - they would have meant a huge step backwards to the bad old days.


Super news, although I suspect that regardless of Rajoy's supposed support of it, his heart wasn't in it given the elections next year. And the opposition to any proposed changes was massive.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Justina said:


> Super news, although I suspect that regardless of Rajoy's supposed support of it, his heart wasn't in it given the elections next year. And the opposition to any proposed changes was massive.


Those big male goats. 

Another brilliant political move: 
1. PP fans - Sorry guys, we tried!
2. PSOE or even farther to the left - See, we didn't pass it! We're not all bad!

Their pre-campaign work and plans are going brilliantly. Big jerks. 

I am so, so happy this didn't go through.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Hurrah!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Following extensive protests from womens' rights movements across Spain and beyond, the PP's controversial abortion law reform bill has been parked.


Glad to hear that, although I imagine it will be wheeled out again at a later date... Also I suspect pending election dates have more to do with it than women's protests. Sorry to be so negative, but that's the way things go I think


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad to hear that, although I imagine it will be wheeled out again at a later date... Also I suspect pending election dates have more to do with it than women's protests. Sorry to be so negative, but that's the way things go I think


Given that they didn't go through with the abortion changes or even draw up changes to the gay marriage legislation, do you _really_ think they would be silly enough to try? 

Like you, I'm skeptical. I really think it's all about the votes.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Of course it's about the votes. But it's still good news!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad to hear that, although I imagine it will be wheeled out again at a later date... Also I suspect pending election dates have more to do with it than women's protests. Sorry to be so negative, but that's the way things go I think


I'm sure you're right. Because of the protests and international opposition they have run out of time to pass the law during this parliament. But of course there is also a strong anti-abortion lobby in Spain and their votes have to be considered too. It won't be the last we see of this.


----------



## Regnisab (Sep 14, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> Another brilliant political move:
> 1. PP fans - Sorry guys, we tried!
> 2. PSOE or even farther to the left - See, we didn't pass it! We're not all bad!
> 
> Their pre-campaign work and plans are going brilliantly. Big jerks.


Wow, I hadn't thought of it that way. I'm so glad it didn't go through but you're right, that was a pretty smart move on the whole.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Latest news - the justice minister is refusing to comment on the PP's failure to pass the law during this parliamentary session. He says they are too busy with the Catalan referendum issue.

Meanwhile another PP spokesperson gave a statement from the Vatican yesterday assuring the faithful that the government hadn't lost its nerve on this.

Gallardón elude hablar de la ley del aborto y se centra en el reto catalán | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Those big male goats.
> 
> Another brilliant political move:
> 1. PP fans - Sorry guys, we tried!
> ...


I'd change 1 to:

1. Catholic Church - Sorry guys, we tried! but please keep telling your followers to vote for us and we'll make sure over €100 million of state funds are still sidetracked into your pockets via religious education, tax breaks, etc.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I still reckon that it will be put on the backburner until after the elections and trundled out again if Spain has the misfortune to find itself with the PP in charge.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Latest news - the justice minister is refusing to comment on the PP's failure to pass the law during this parliamentary session. He says they are too busy with the Catalan referendum issue.
> 
> Meanwhile another PP spokesperson gave a statement from the Vatican yesterday assuring the faithful that the government hadn't lost its nerve on this.
> 
> Gallardón elude hablar de la ley del aborto y se centra en el reto catalán | Política | EL PAÍS


I feel like writing the pope.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's an article from PBS about the "abandoned" law: Spain abandons law that would have banned abortion | The Rundown | PBS NewsHour


----------

